# Deep freezer/ generator



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Any idea what wattage a 7 cubic foot deep freezer would need? We are setting up at a farmers market and need the freezer. I know a fridge/freezer needs 22oo watts to start. However I thought a deep freezer is more efficient.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It might help to know the brand and model


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Look on the back of the unit, it will have a power marking on it.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Also they are more efficient because they retain the cold but they still have high energy requirements while running.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If it runs off a standard wall outlet, that tells you what you need to know. I've run freezers and refrigerators off a 2000 watt generator when the power was off. I doubt yours will pull anywhere near the 20 amps of a wall outlet circuit.

Some of the generators like the Honda EU series are very quiet. I don't how they do it, but you don't get the rackety-rackety-rackety engine noise of most generators. Of course ear plugs are cheap.


----------



## edmonds (Dec 19, 2008)

I recently bought a 13 cu.ft. chest freezer. It is rated 5 amps at 115 V. That gives 550 watts. It is an energy star model, so less efficient freezers may require more.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

If you are using this freezer at the market during the day and want to run it on a generator while you are there, then at night you plug it in at home then you might want to do what I did. I used 4 golf cart batteries that I charged at night then when I unplugged the freezer in the morning I plugged it into a 1500 watt inverter(already had this size) that was hooked to these batteries and it ran the freezer all day with no noise. My freezer was 5cf and drawed about 200 watts and worked great. Plug it back into ac at night and recharge the batteries. 



Rob30 said:


> Any idea what wattage a 7 cubic foot deep freezer would need? We are setting up at a farmers market and need the freezer. I know a fridge/freezer needs 22oo watts to start. However I thought a deep freezer is more efficient.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a 5 cubic foot chest freezer. It takes about 850 watts to start, and then goes down to around 100 watts. As it gets cooler, the wattage goes down to 85. This was measured with a kill-a-watt.

If you're going to get a generator, spend the money and get one of the Honda inverter ones like the EU2000i. The eco mode will save a lot of gas, and the quietness will keep the neighbors from killing you if you try to run a B&S powered one all day long.

Do a search for one of the threads over in the Alternative Energy, and they have some power requirement measurements for various freezers.

Michael


----------

